# Whatcha think 5 weeks in Flowering



## CheebaCheeba (Dec 21, 2006)

Not to Shabby

<img>

Skunk #1


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2006)

*Very nice CC very nice indeed. Does she smell like Skunk roadkill? Great job on the grow. More pics when ya get the chance.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 22, 2006)

:aok: :farm: :smoke1: 

Looking good mang!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey CheebaCheeba, that is one *FINE* looking bud man! I tried to light my screen!


----------



## boricua22 (Dec 22, 2006)

damn great good !


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! Smells soooo good!!! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 23, 2006)

can i come over and smoke with you nice


----------

